
Natural Language Processing in Prolog - fogus
http://www.informatics.sussex.ac.uk/research/groups/nlp/gazdar/nlp-in-prolog/
======
nmk
A much more recent and complete book on the same topic:

[http://www.coli.uni-
saarland.de/projects/milca/courses/comse...](http://www.coli.uni-
saarland.de/projects/milca/courses/comsem/html/index.html)

------
wazoox
Too bad it's not available in some more readable format. A PDF would be great
:)

~~~
silentbicycle
I've found <http://www.htmldoc.org/> sufficient for converting pages like that
for my kindle.

